# Dennis Miller



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching Dennis Miller on O'Reilly tonight. I should post while it is on, because I have already forgot half of it. 

Anyway, he talked about Palin. I thought it was funny when he said she scares the **&^ out of the right people. I have always thought the same thing, so his comments were interesting.

Then he talked about that lady who is Miss something or other. Oh yes California. I couldn't remember, but I didn't think that Miss America thing came this time of year. Anyway, he said everyone was in a tizzy and it was a liberal cluster and he used some other word I don't remember. Something you could use on tv.

Then he talked about Colon Powel. Like someone said on another post "no I didn't misspell that". Anyway, he thought he was just a liberal kiss up dunce, with no loyalty.

I found his comments about Palin the most interesting. He also laughed that Rush Limbaugh said conservatives were afraid of her because America liked her and boom she was asked to be on that republican Committee for a New America or something like that. She scares the crap out of the ultra, ultra, ultra, liberals more than the republicans.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Miller cracks me up.

You can find at http://www.foxnews.com/oreilly/ under Miller Time 5/6.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Longshot, I had never watched FOX on the internet. I think I will go back often when I forget things.

Miller: "I like Palin because to many people that I don't respect hate her". and "she ticks of the right people".    
Also: "People concerned about Miss California, it's a crazy cluster shtuck (spelling?) out there".


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dennis Miller sure has turned into a great guy to listen to! I can remember when he was a long-hair hippie lib.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep and i thought Tom Hanks was a true all-American guy, after i watched all his movie roles...damn, he sure proved one thing, it was truly all an "act".


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Prior to 911 Miller was pretty far left. FRom when I first saw him back in the 80's I considered him one of the most talented comedians around. Now that he's a conservative and directs that razor sharp wit almost exclusively at the left, he's even better...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> yep and i thought Tom Hanks was a true all-American guy, after i watched all his movie roles...damn, he sure proved one thing, it was truly all an "act".


I have not watched his controversial movie yet. Now I understand he has another controversial movie. I missed it on tv, but I understand the Catholic church is getting blamed for something again. They had a historian on that said it was amazing how many people thought it was historically correct, but some guy that the church was accused of killing because he belonged to some society - the society didn't form until 100 years after his death. It sounds like there is just enough truth to hook people, then to make a wild story they throw in the fiction. Good movie maybe, but the ignorant come away thinking they seen a documentary.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not afraid of Palin. She's nothing but a product of the Lee Atwater "us vs. them" playbook that the GOP has been scamming you all with since 1988. It's needlessly divisive. The anti-intellectual BS has us hurtling toward a future like the movie "Idiocracy". Palin's leading that charge. That makes me FURIOUS.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> It sounds like there is just enough truth to hook people, then to make a wild story they throw in the fiction. Good movie maybe, but the ignorant come away thinking they seen a documentary.


Hmm... sounds like this old book I've read... really similar about the "just enough truth to hook people" and then to make a wild story they add extra fiction.. sounds really familiar...

yes the ignorant do... indeed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

omegax said:


> I'm not afraid of Palin. She's nothing but a product of the Lee Atwater "us vs. them" playbook that the GOP has been scamming you all with since 1988. It's needlessly divisive. The anti-intellectual BS has us hurtling toward a future like the movie "Idiocracy". Palin's leading that charge. That makes me FURIOUS.


:thumb: Couldn't have said it _any_ better!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

omegax said:


> I'm not afraid of Palin. She's nothing but a product of the Lee Atwater "us vs. them" playbook that the GOP has been scamming you all with since 1988. It's needlessly divisive. The anti-intellectual BS has us hurtling toward a future like the movie "Idiocracy". Palin's leading that charge. That makes me FURIOUS.


well, at least Palin is a US citizen by birth!


----------

